#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Hybride kasten ontwerpen

## extremebottens

Hallo,

Hier op het forum zwerft de Hybride kast van Dap een beetje rond en velen van jullie kennen de TSE Sub ook wel.

Wat alleen jammer is, is dat we niet wetene hoe zo'n kast te ontwerpen. Dus gebruik je een andere speaker, wil je iets andere afmetingen gebruiken of gewoon je eigen ontwerp bouwen dan zullen we de techniek moeten begrijpen!

Misschien is het leuk om hier eens te fillosoferen en informatie verzamelen over het bouwen van een Hybride Bas kast als bijvoorbeeld de TSE Sub.

Hoorn ontwerpen snappen we allemaal wel redelijk en dit lijkt mij een echte uitdaging!!

Groetjes

----------


## Boi

Wat dacht je van deze kast:
http://www.xs4all.nl/~boyzpc/Hybride...0sub_frame.htm
Is alleen nog getest in de PC.

----------


## extremebottens

Dat zijn twee kasten in 1 kast gestopt, dat is wat anders als een speaker (Driver) die als bassreflex en hoorn werkt! Zoals een TSE Sub of de namaak van DAP enzovoort. Dat is echt hybride, tenminste dat idee heb ik ervan?? 

Maar ik ben benieuwd naar de reacties.

Groetjes

----------


## Boi

Tja, zelf draai ik met een Voice off Theatre bass kast wat eigenlijk een van de aller eerste Hybride kasten is, een hoorn/bassreflex kast. Mijn kasten zijn al 45jr oud, aangepast aan een moderne speaker maar voor de rest origineel.

----------


## Outline

Zo oud? Dan zeg ik (en ik denk ik niet alleen): FOTO's!

----------


## Boi

Zoals gezegd ik heb mijn Voice of the Theatre aangepast, wat inhoud dat de poort kleiner is en waardoor de kast een 25cm lager geworden is en ik heb ze geflightcased. Maar goed hier is de set, mid en high kasten zijn zelfbouw. Mijn basskasten zijn de Altec Lansing model A7-8. Dit was een uitbreiding op de VotT A5x uitvoering. De A7-8 is dieper en was actief 60wlow/30whigh met ingebouwd actief X-over. Helaas zijn de ingebouwde versterkerblokken er niet meer, ik heb er nog wel meegewerkt zoals ze origineel door Toon Hermans in het begin van de jaren 60 naar nederland zijn gehaald omdat het perfecte schouwburg kasten waren, 2 kasten voor heel Carré, later toen een bandje genaamd Normaal net met echte optredens begon hebben ze ook nog een tijd over deze kasten gespeeld en nu vele jaren later en na wat kleine ingrepen gebruik ik ze nog steeds met trots, zei het dan als passieve kast.


Oja voor de genen die the Lansing compagny, Altec,  Altec-Lansing niet kennen, nu heet het *JBL*, naar de oprichter *J*ames *B*. *L*ansing.


De originele uitvoeringen van schouwburg en bioscoop kasten (1951)

De nieuwe A7 van Altec Lansing(sinds juli 2003 - $5800,00)

----------


## David21

wow  :Big Grin: 
prachtig zeg...

----------


## extremebottens

Ziet er erg mooi uit allemaal, zoveel geweld. 

Maar nu even weer ontopic, wie kent de theorien achter de hybride kasten en/of we kunnen hier filosoferen hoe zoiets te simuleren is in bijv. Hornresp en/of een basreflex simulatie zoals bijv. Winisd.

Zelf zit ik een beetje te denken aan die DAP kasten en die TSE Subs! Maar ik zou ze graag 58cm breed maken i.p.v. 50 of 52 cm. i.v.m. de toppen.

Groetjes Martin

----------


## Boi

Daar ben ik zelf ook al een tijdje mee bezig geweest maar met Hornresp kan je alleen een gevouwen hoorn berekenen, en met Winisd kan je alleen een bassreflex, natuurlijk ook gesloten of bandpass, berekenen terwijl dit soort kasten een combi is.
Een Voice of the theatre is eigenlijk een exponentiele hoorn met een 1/1 bassreflex poort oftewel de basspoort is minstens net zo groot als het oppervlak van de conus en meestal nog groter, ga je dit berekenen met Winisd dan klopt het voor geen meter, ook met Hornresp kom je er niet. Nu ben ik eens een site uit zuid-Duitsland tegen gekomen waar de originele VotT A7 werden gebouwd. Schijnen nog zeer gevraagde kasten te zijn bij hiFi-freaks die met weinig vermogen grote luisterkamers als concertzaal willen kunnen vullen/beluisteren, ben helaas alleen de link naar de site kwijt. Daar stond ook een stuk geschreven over de techniek van dit soort kasten. Heb wel een originele schets tekening van de VotT.  Als iemand hierop berekeningen kan terugvoeren.
http://www.xs4all.nl/~boyzpc/drawing...%20theater.jpg
[FONT='Times New Roman'] [/FONT]

----------


## Outline

Ik zeg: Wauw! Vroeger was niet alles beter, maar sommige dingen blijkbaar toch wel! Ik vraag me af hoe ze dat vroeger dan allemaal berekenden? Of was het vroeger puur experimenteren?

@Boi: Wat gebruik jij voor versterkers? En hoe klinkt het nou precies? Ben nu namelijk heel, heel erg nieuwsgierig! Heb die oude foto trouwens een keer in een JBL catalogus zien staan. Enne: De locale Bios is ook uitgerust met Altec-Lansing.

Soms vallen de kwartjes op de raarste momenten...

----------


## Boi

Er zitten momenteel nog oude beyma speakers(G350) in de kasten en mijn hele systeem is 3-weg passief(zelf gebouwd 800watt filter)met meelopende bullittweeters om het hoog boven de 17Khz te ondersteunen, met een 500watt erop draai tot een 350man zonder problemen, binnen en buiten. Heb eigenlijk nooit op iets groters ermee gestaan maar zal ook nog wel gaan. Ooit in een dorpsstraat gestaan met een rock bandje en toen kwamen er klachten van 500mtr verder dat het wel erg hard stond. Tja hoe klinkt het, ken mooiere basskasten maar ook vele die slechter klinken, zal het omschrijven; kleine systemen klinken vaak agressief en beginnen met een 1500w pas wat te worden als je een fikse zaal of buiten moet staan maar vallen vaak ook na een tiental meter dood, grote sytemen dreunen vooraan door je heen en zijn dus vaak te groot voor zaaltjes met 350man. Dit systeem klinkt gemoedelijk vooraan en achteraan, het zijn kasten die vooral in leuke zaaltjes de gehele ruimte vullen zonder dat je naar de rode streep moet met je weinige vermogen. De kasten zijn natuurlijk ook ontworpen om duidelijk en over een grote afstand mensen van geluid te voorzien. 
We draaiden er soms wel house parties mee, zoals Hip - DJ met 3 musikanten die op de platen inspelen. Dan mis je wel wat aan de onderkant qua klappen maar het publiek vond dit lekker klinken omdat ze letterlijk op een meter voor de kasten konden dansen zonder buikkramp na afloop. Nu hebben we daar een apart setje voor gebouwd wat iets meer onderin op de 40Hz geeft.
Vroeger berekende ze de kasten ook maar op de ouderwetse manier, ze bouwden eerst een kast welke voldeed aan de taak waar hij voor moest dienen en daarna maakten ze een speaker voor de kast en de Thiele/small parameters waren toen al uitgevonden. Basspoorten werden berekend op een 1/1 of 1/2 of 1/4 van de golflengte en het conusoppervlak van de speaker. Hoe was het ook al weer, euhh.. Pi*R2 enzo en een ronde basspoort is 87,5% van een vierkante basspoort met de zelfde buitenmaat etc, etc.
Er valt hier en daar wel iets te lezen over de ontwikkeling van de kasten en speakers van die jaren; 
http://www.jblpro.com/pages/history1.htm
http://www.alteclansing.com/legacy/voice.asp
http://www.audioheritage.org/
en de beste site waar een artikel gaat verschijnen over de VotT met technische gegevens, achtergrond info over dit soort kasten en meer
http://alteclansingunofficial.nlenet.net/index.html
ook over thiele/small etc.

----------


## extremebottens

Hebben er nog mensen ideeen over een sub a la TSE Sub??

Groetjes,

Martin

----------


## Rademakers

Naar welke ideeen ben je op zoek?

Mvg Johan

----------


## extremebottens

Heren en Dames,

Ik heb nog even nagedacht over de hybride kast. Wat ook te zien is als een backloaded horn, waar we de theoriën wel van kennen, net als de ooh zo bekende glijbaan.

Nu zat ik te denken aan het volgende probleem, bij een gesloten achterkamer met daarvoor een standaard hoorn heb je één punt van afstraling, namelijk de speaker die door de hoorn via de hoornmond met de omgeving wordt gekoppeld.

Maar bij een Hybride hoorn (zoals de TSE sub) heb je de direct afstralende driver en de achterkamer van de driver die via een hoorn verloop (korte hoorn) aan de omgeving wordt gekoppeld. 

*Wat lijkt mij een probleem:* 

De output van de achterkamer heeft een korte vertraging doordat er een hoornlengte tussen zit in vergelijking met de direct afstralende woofer. 

En eigenlijk is de output die vanuit de achterkamer via het hoornverloop naar buiten komt in tegenfase met de direct afstralende driver, want wanneer de speaker naar voren beweegt zuigt de speaker via de korte hoorn die aan de achterkamer van de speaker bevestigd zit de lucht naar binnen (oftewel, voor duwt de speaker naar buiten en via de poort zuigt hij lucht aan).

Moet je hier rekening mee houden in een hybride hoorn ontwerp? 

In principe heb je dit fenomeen ook bij een gewone bass reflex kast en toch werkt dit goed (dat weet ik ook) maar in principe staat de output van de driver aan de voorkant in tegengestelde fase aan de bassreflex poort. Als de speaker naar voren beweegt zuigt de kast via de poort de lucht naar binnen!

*Ik wil dit graag begrijpen, en niet gewoon aannemen dat het goed werkt dus heeft iemand hier een idee over?*

Met vriendelijke groet,

Martin Ottens

----------


## Leinad

Hoi Martin,

Voor de duidelijkheid een basreflex is heel iets anders dan een hoorn. Daar de basreflexpoort slechts op 1 frequentie resoneert en de hoorn op meerdere frequenties (harmonischen). Tussen de poort en de luidspreker heb je inderdaad een faseverschil van 90 graden om precies te zijn. Omdat het afgestraalde geluid van de luidspreker relatief zwak is in vergelijking met de poort is het totale afgestraalde geluid goed. Bij de poortresonantie staat de luidspreker zelfs nagenoeg stil en wordt alles door de poort gedaan. Onder de resonantiefrequentie is het faseverschil 180 graden en dat is ook de reden waardoor onder deze frequentie vrijwel geen geluid wordt afgestraald. Bij backloaded hoorns heb je inderdaad interferentie met het afgestraalde geluid van de hoorn en de luidspreker zelf.

Groeten Daniël.

----------


## extremebottens

> Bij backloaded hoorns heb je inderdaad interferentie met het afgestraalde geluid van de hoorn en de luidspreker zelf.



Oke, maar moet je hier dan rekening mee houden? of kun je hier niets aan doen? Dat vroeg ik me dus af.

Bedankt voor de al gegeven informatie, stom dat ik niet doorhad dat een hoorn en een basreflex anders is qua interferentie maar nu is het duidelijk.

Maar goed, moet je bij een backloaded horn rekening houden met dit feit? Kun je hier rekening mee houden? Of is dit niet te doen omdat het voor iedere frequentie door andere golflengte weer anders is?

Ik ben benieuwd

----------


## extremebottens

> Naar welke ideeen ben je op zoek?
> 
> Mvg Johan



Hoe te simuleren? Waar aan gedacht moet worden enzovoort, maar voor een groot deel is het al duidelijk geworden in het hornresp topic, alvast bedankt hiervoor.

Maar ik heb nog wel een vraag: De Dap audio hybride kast heeft een extra schot inwendig (dus langere hoornwerking) als de TSE sub (Zoals die op IVEN staat bij bouwproces). 

Is er nog een maximale lengte voor de backloaded horn? of is hoe langer hoe beter mits de mond en de hals ook goed afgestemd zijn?

En ik heb nog een vraagje over hornresp, maar die stel ik in het daarvoor bedoelde topic.

Groeten,

Martin Ottens

----------


## jackco

beste

boi

jouw hybride kast kan daar onderaan ook een 18 inch woofer in??????

mvg

jackco

----------


## Boi

In princiepe wel, maar dit kastje was ontworpen zodat je 2 dezelfde speakers hebt en dus met 1 versterker de kasten kan aansturen. Tenzij je natuurlijk met een controller wilt werken. Maar alles is mogelijk.

----------


## extremebottens

Nog even terug komen op de hybride ontwerpen, Kunnen we ontwerp technisch hier verder op ingaan? Dus hoe ontwerp je een hybride zo dat voor en achter kant van de speaker elkaar juist positief beinvloeden en niet tegenwerken.

Groeten,

Martin Ottens

----------


## michiel

Je kan het ontwerpen als kruizing tussen een BR en horn. Zie het als een BR kast waar de poort wat groter is en een bepaald verloop heeft.
In het verleden heb ik wel eens iets dergelijks gesimuleerd en een tekeningetje van gemaakt. Verder nooit meer wat mee gedaan....

----------


## extremebottens

Bedankt,

Waarom ben je er weer mee gestopt? Toch een echte hoornliefhebber? Ik moet zeggen heb bij Iven op een meeting waar ik ook was met mijn set 6 stuks nagebouwde TSE Subs gehoord (door IVO gebouwd) en was erg onder de indruk! 

Alleen de 50cm brede afmeting vind ik wat minder aan de TSE, mijn toppen zijn 60cm breed. En stiekem ben ik toch meer een hoornliefhebber, maar wil toch een eigen bedachte hybride sub maken en een proto bouwen, deze dan naast een eigen bedacht hoornontwerp proto en mijn huidige speakers beluisteren en dan een keuze maken.

Groetjes,

Martin Ottens

----------


## michiel

Dit project is helemaal niet boeiend voor mij aangezien ik niet echt actief ben in de PA wereld (niet met eigen geluids systeem dan). Ik steek mijn energie liever in het ontwerpen en bouwen van proto types voor mij hifi systeem, uiteraard met een leuke sub hoorn. :Big Grin:  Ik heb veel ontwerpen met PA als doel stelling, dat gaat echter vervelen als het bij het ontwerpen blijft. Ik vind het het geld niet waard om een PA ontwerp te realiseren als ik van te voren al weet dat ik het niet zal gebruiken.
En als ik een PA sub zou maken heb ik nog een mooi horn ontwerp liggen wat ik veel boeiender vind dan de hybride kast:



 :Cool:

----------


## extremebottens

Het beste wat ik na een uurtje spelen met hornresp heb bereikt is een curve tussen de 50Hz en 120Hz met een rendement van 95dB (+/- 1dB).

Best vlak dus alleen nog niet hoog genoeg. Het betreft hier dus een Hybride hoorn met een 18" speaker (18LW1400)

Maar ik ga verder.

Groetjes Martin Ottens

----------


## Boi

probeer hetzelfde eens met de rcf LF18N401 of LF18N402

----------


## extremebottens

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/4229/hybrid43la.jpg

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/4229/hybrid43la.jpg

Is dit ook hybride??

Groeten,

Martin Ottens

----------


## Boi

Ik heb hier een tekening van een oudje uit de serie horn-reflex kasten. Toen was 250watt nog heel erg veel vermogen.
http://www.xs4all.nl/~boyzpc/basshorn.jpg
Poorten moeten natuurlijk wel aangepast worden op de speaker, berekenen als een bassreflex kast.

----------


## Rademakers

> http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/4229/hybrid43la.jpg
> 
> Is dit ook hybride??



Yup,

@Boi: Met hybride doelen de meeste (die ik tegenkom) tegenwoordig op een basreflex waarbij de poort hoornachtige eigenschappen vertoont. Een hoorn met ipv een gesloten kast een basreflex als achterkamer wordt meestal voor hoorn aangezien.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Boi

Tja 't is maar wat voor naam je er aan geeft, ik zag de namen zoals ik ze weer geef bij de fabriekanten. Dus de http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/4229/hybrid43la.jpg staat te boek als bandpass hoorn. En de http://www.xs4all.nl/~boyzpc/basshorn.jpg staat als bass hoorn te boek. Beide zijn toch echt hybride kasten, maar dan uit het verleden, misschien noemt men nu andere modellen hybride basskast.
 - Laten we eerst eens een defenitie neerzetten van wat we nu een moderne hybride kast noemen - .

----------


## extremebottens

> Laten we eerst eens een defenitie neerzetten van wat we nu een moderne hybride kast noemen



Dit lijkt me een goed punt:

Waar moet een hybride aan voldoen om ook echt als Hybride te worden bestempeld?

Mijn eerste aanzet: Hybride betekent niets anders dan combinatie van 2 systemen in de breedste zin van het woord.

Ik ben stiekem al een beetje aan het simuleren geweest en kan een vrij rechte responsie halen (2pi, half space) van 40 a 50Hz tot over de 100Hz alleen het rendement ligt nog niet echt hoog, zo rond de 95dB verder ben ik nog niet gekomen.

Nu zag ik in bovenstaande plot een hoger rendement maar zag bij de invoer gegevens ook 1,602 Watt staan als ik het goed lees.

Om ook in de definitie van hybride op te nemen, hier moet ook over gediscusseerd worden:

- Welk frequentie gebied willen we doen?
- Wat moet het rendement zijn wil het nut hebben een hybride te maken?

Groeten,

Martin Ottens

----------


## Rademakers

> een vrij rechte responsie halen (2pi, half space) van 40 a 50Hz tot over de 100Hz alleen het rendement ligt nog niet echt hoog, zo rond de 95dB



Over welke kastvolume heb je het dan?

Een goede 18" basreflex haalt ca. 96-97 dB/W/m, vanaf 40 á 50 Hz halfspace. Boven de 170 cm wordt het begrip hoorn ipv BPH gebruikt.
Een hybride heeft dus vooral nut wanneer de gevoeligheid hoger ligt als een basreflex en qua hoorn overeenkomsten vertoont met de BPH.

Mvg Johan

----------


## extremebottens

> Een hybride heeft dus vooral nut wanneer de gevoeligheid hoger ligt als een basreflex en qua hoorn overeenkomsten vertoont met de BPH.



Ik ben voor een gevoeligheid zo rond de 100 a 101 dB vanaf 50Hz (Half Space).

Over de hoornlengte, maximaal 170cm lijkt mij ook een goed plan alleen denk ik dat we de 170cm niet gaan halen, denk eerder dat we rond de 120cm max uitkomen.

Over het begrip hoornlengte, waar houd deze op? Als je kijkt naar de Dap en de TSE Sub dan is de speaker schuin geplaatst, de plaat waar de speaker in is geplaatst, telt deze ook bij de hoorn?

Over mijn simulatie, ik heb puur in hornresp gesimuleerd, nog niet gekeken naar de liters en afmetingen van een kast. Gewoon prutsen, oefenen met de backhorn functie.

Maar laten we eerst de discussie verder voeren over wat onze eisen zijn en wat wij verstaan onder een hybride kast.

MEt vriendelijke groet,

Martin Ottens

----------


## Rademakers

> ik heb puur in hornresp gesimuleerd, nog niet gekeken naar de liters



Het aantal liters staat gegeven bij het 'schematic diagram'  :Wink:  

Het is vooral handig om te relativeren: 95 dB/W/m vanaf 40 á 50 Hz voor een kast van 40 ltr is subliem, voor 400 ltr waardeloos.

Mvg Johan

----------


## extremebottens

Heren en Dames,

Zullen we de eisen eens op een rijtje zetten wat wel al naar voren is gekomen hier in het forum en waar nog over gediscussieerd moet worden:

*Is besproken:*

- Gevoeligheid van ca 101dB vanaf 50Hz doorlopend tot minimaal 120Hz
- Combinatie van eigenschappen van BPH en Basreflex
- Hoornlengte maximaal 170cm anders wordt het een rearloaded horn.

*Ter discussie:*

*-* Kastvolume zo rond de 300 a 350 liter?
- Hoogte, max rond de 70cm zodat je 2 kunt stapelen i.v.m. hoogte top.
- Breedte, kiezen we voor 50cm of 60cm i.v.m. breedte top?
- Gaan we voor vlak vanaf 50Hz tot 120Hz?
- Of voor meer punch dus iets oplopend richting de 120Hz (richting 105dB)?
- Waar houd de hoornlengte op? Straalt de speaker in´t laatste deel hoorn?
- Waar moet de speaker aan voldoen?
- Graag punten toevoegen! :Smile:  

Ik denk dat we zo eerst genoeg te discussieren hebben en dan een leuke kast kunnen ontwerpen.

Het proto wil ik wel bouwen en ik kan ook 4 stuks 18LW1400 en 4 stuks 18W1000 beschikbaar stellen maar ik weet niet als deze speakers geschikt zijn.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Martin Ottens

----------


## michiel

> Het beste wat ik na een uurtje spelen met hornresp heb bereikt is een curve tussen de 50Hz en 120Hz met een rendement van 95dB (+/- 1dB).
> 
> Best vlak dus alleen nog niet hoog genoeg. Het betreft hier dus een Hybride hoorn met een 18" speaker (18LW1400)
> 
> Maar ik ga verder.
> 
> Groetjes Martin Ottens



Ik geloof dat mijn eerder geposte simulatie ook met de 18LW1400 was... Ik kan het nazoeken voor je als je intresse hebt, en de tekening doorsturen als je de kast zou willen bouwen.

----------


## extremebottens

Hallo Michiel,

Ik vind het een leuk aanbod maar ik vind het interessanter om hier op het forum tot een leuk ontwerp te komen terwijl wij allen informatie uitwisselen en ervan leren.

Zo kun je een speaker naar je eigen wensen bouwen, denk aan de grootte van de kast, gewenste diepgang, punch en dergelijke.

Nogmaals leuk aanbod maar belangrijker vind ik de theorie erachter.

Heb je geen zin om mee te doen in de discussie?


Met vriendelijke groet,

Martin Ottens

----------


## extremebottens

http://www.seeburg.net/TSE_Sub_Datenbl_engl.pdf

Hier het datablad van de TSE Sub. 

Even terugkomend op de eisen die wij stellen aan de hybride sub, bij de TSE sub wordt gesproken over "SPL 1W/1M 103dB" en een "usable range: 40Hz - 180Hz".

Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat die sub vlak loopt van 40Hz tot 180Hz met een rendement van 103dB. Is hier een standaard waaraan fabrikanten zich moeten houden bijv. +/- 3dB? Wat zou betekenen dat het laagste punt op 100dB ligt en het hoogste op 106dB?

Wat ook zou kunnen is dat de usable range +/- 3dB moet zijn en dat voor het rendement de fabrikant de hoogste waarde tussen 40Hz en 180Hz mag kiezen? Dan kan het dus zijn dat de laagste waarde 97dB is en de hoogste waarde 103dB?

Weet iemand hoe dit zit?? :Confused:   Het valt mij ook op dat leveranciers van complete kasten steeds minder plotjes tonen van hun speakers? van de responsie?

Terugkomend op onze hybride kast, ik denk dat we minstens zo een goed resulaat als de TSE Sub moeten kunnen behalen of beter!!.

De TSE Sub is 70 x 70 x 60 wat resulteerd in 294 liter als wij gaan voor 70 (hoog) 60 (breed) en 80 (diep) dan hebben we 340 liter tot onze beschikking en moeten we hoger uit kunnen komen.

Maar de grootste vraag die mij dus rust? Hoe zijn specificaties opgesteld?


Met vriendelijke groet,

Martin Ottens

----------


## michiel

> Hallo Michiel,
> 
> Ik vind het een leuk aanbod maar ik vind het interessanter om hier op het forum tot een leuk ontwerp te komen terwijl wij allen informatie uitwisselen en ervan leren.
> 
> Zo kun je een speaker naar je eigen wensen bouwen, denk aan de grootte van de kast, gewenste diepgang, punch en dergelijke.
> 
> Nogmaals leuk aanbod maar belangrijker vind ik de theorie erachter.
> 
> Heb je geen zin om mee te doen in de discussie?
> ...



Je heb gelijk, ik vind het ook een stuk leuker om zelf iets te bedenken. :Wink: 

Wat de discussie betreft, dat hybride gebeuren is niet echt mijn ding. En ik denk er wat simpeler over. Speel gewoon wat met de simulatie en verschillende drivers. Let op dat de verhoudingen niet helemaal scheef getrokken worden, de hals niet te klein wordt. Hou de regels voor het af stemmen van een BR ook in het achterhoofd. Zodra je een leuk resultaat hebt probeer je dat in een kastje te bouwen en klaar.... Mijn ontwerp is op die manier in een paar uurtjes gemaakt.

----------


## extremebottens

> En ik denk er wat simpeler over. Speel gewoon wat met de simulatie en verschillende drivers. Let op dat de verhoudingen niet helemaal scheef getrokken worden, de hals niet te klein wordt. Hou de regels voor het af stemmen van een BR ook in het achterhoofd. Zodra je een leuk resultaat hebt probeer je dat in een kastje te bouwen en klaar.... Mijn ontwerp is op die manier in een paar uurtjes gemaakt.





Ieder zo zijn methode maar ik heb meer vertrouwen in de juiste theorie en een goede simulatie. Natuurlijk zijn je oren wel te vertrouwen maar als je een kast bouwt en die doet het redelijk en je hoort het dan denk je al snel, dit gaat wel lekker! Maar wat moet je er dan nog aan veranderen? Ik ben bang dat je stilstaat qua ontwerp als je de kast eenmaal bouwt, heb jij dat niet?

Natuurlijk komt er een moment dat je moet bouwen en daarna genieten, zover ben ik nu ook met mijn hoornontwerp. Die wordt binnenkort in 2voud gebouwd maar ik weet nu al dat wanneer ik er naar luister ik niet zal weten wat ik nog moet veranderen.

Dan wat anders, over onderstaande punten moet eerst wel wat duidelijheid komen en dan vooral over punt:

*- Waar houd de hoornlengte op? Straalt de speaker in´t laatste deel hoorn?*

Wanneer ik dit duidelijk heb kan ik een goede simulatie maken. en vervolgens een proto bouwen (in 2voud) en naast mijn hoorn (van het andere topic) testen.


*




Ter discussie:

- Kastvolume zo rond de 300 a 350 liter?
- Hoogte, max rond de 70cm zodat je 2 kunt stapelen i.v.m. hoogte top.
- Breedte, kiezen we voor 50cm of 60cm i.v.m. breedte top?
- Gaan we voor vlak vanaf 50Hz tot 120Hz?
- Of voor meer punch dus iets oplopend richting de 120Hz (richting 105dB)?
- Waar houd de hoornlengte op? Straalt de speaker in´t laatste deel hoorn?
- Waar moet de speaker aan voldoen?
- Graag punten toevoegen!



*

----------


## michiel

> Ieder zo zijn methode maar ik heb meer vertrouwen in de juiste theorie en een goede simulatie. Natuurlijk zijn je oren wel te vertrouwen maar als je een kast bouwt en die doet het redelijk en je hoort het dan denk je al snel, dit gaat wel lekker! Maar wat moet je er dan nog aan veranderen? Ik ben bang dat je stilstaat qua ontwerp als je de kast eenmaal bouwt, heb jij dat niet?



De theorie moet toch een keer in de praktijk komen. En van de praktijk is zo veel te leren, vooral als je het hebt over de wat vage theorien zoals de hybride. 
Zelf heb ik het simpel aangepakt en door de jaren heen heel verschillende kasten gebouwd. Als een kast niet geheel naar wens is, komt de drang om een nieuwe te bouwen/ontwerpen heel snel naar boven. Met mijn huidige proto set heb ik dat gevoel helemaal niet meer, zelfs na bijna een jaar niet... En dat is het teken dat het goed zit voor mij. 

Nadeel is dat het erg veel tijd kost en ook veel geld. Deze manier is leuk als je zelf het wiel opnieuw wilt uitvinden, maar dan met een flink portie van je eigen mening er bij. 

Nog even kort hoe ik over de hybride denk...
Het is een BR kast met grote poort, de poort heeft een hoorn verloop wat zorgt voor een hogere output en een breeder werkgebied van de poort. Hoewel de driver net in de poort/hoorn gemonteerd zit, zal deze voornamelijk als direct stralend werken. Als de driver dicht bij de mond zit is het punt waarop de hoorn enigzins als front loaded gaat werken al een eind boven je werk gebied, dus te verwaarlozen. 
De driver meer naar de hals toe schuiven zou ik niet doen. Je weet niet hoe het geheel reageert op een dergelijke opstelling. En het is aannemelijk dat het gedrag van de driver zoveel wordt beinvloed dat er een andere afstemming nodig is als de simulatie laat zien. Het is namelijk niet te simuleren, een rear loaded/front loaded hoorn mix.

En vooral niet te moeilijk doen. Het gesimuleerde model moet uiteraard vertaalt worden naar een praktijk situatie die het model zoveel mogelijk benadert! Je simuleert als rear loaded hoorn, dus zet de driver zo dicht mogelijk naar de mond om dit te benaderen enz...

----------


## extremebottens

> En vooral niet te moeilijk doen. Het gesimuleerde model moet uiteraard vertaalt worden naar een praktijk situatie die het model zoveel mogelijk benadert! Je simuleert als rear loaded hoorn, dus zet de driver zo dicht mogelijk naar de mond om dit te benaderen enz...



Ik wilde ook geen rearloaded en front loaded hoorn combineren maar begrijp wel uit jouw verhaal dat je het schuine gedeelte waar de driver gemonteerd zit wel meerekent tot de rearloaded hoon?? Heb ik dit goed?

Als voorbeeld de TSE Sub die hierboven ergens besproken staat, zie je het schuine deel waar de driver gemonteerd zit gewoon als het laatste conische deel van de hoorn? 

Met vriendelijke groet,

Martin Ottens

----------


## Contour

Dat lijkt mij wel het meeste logisch. Verder ben ik het eens met hoe Michiel tegen de hybride kast aankijkt.

MVG Contour

----------


## extremebottens

> Verder ben ik het eens met hoe Michiel tegen de hybride kast aankijkt.



Bedoel je dat je hem niet zo interessant vind of dat je hem gewoon snel moet bouwen zonder veel geleuter?

PS. Contour, jij  was er toch ook bij bij de meeting bij iven? toen ik er was? Was je toen onder de indruk van die TSE Subs die Ivo had nagebouwd voor een klant van hem?

Met vriendelijke groet,

Martin Ottens

----------


## Boi

Kunnen we stellen dat de beoogde hybryde kast moet gaan voldoen aan: 

De maat: Hoogte 70cm - breedte 60cm(18" speaker) - diepte 80cm,
De BR poort moet een hoorn verloop hebben van min. 120cm en max. 170cm,
De driver moet direct stralend zijn maar wel gemonteerd in het hoorn verloop,
Het rendement moet boven de 100dB liggen in het gebied tussen de 50 en 120Hz op 2pi, half space, het liefst met een net en vlak verloop zonder dip of peak.

En dan een plotje van beide speakers 18LW1400 & 18W1000.
En dan je visie of theorie over het ontwerp.

----------


## extremebottens

Lijktt me een goed plan, ik ga er mee aan de gang.

Groetjes, 

Martin Ottens

----------


## ivo

[quote=Boi]Kunnen we stellen dat de beoogde hybryde kast moet gaan voldoen aan: 

De maat: Hoogte 70cm - breedte 60cm(18" speaker) - diepte 80cm,
De BR poort moet een hoorn verloop hebben van min. 120cm en max. 170cm,
De driver moet direct stralend zijn maar wel gemonteerd in het hoorn verloop,
Het rendement moet boven de 100dB liggen in het gebied tussen de 50 en 120Hz op 2pi, half space, het liefst met een net en vlak verloop zonder dip of peak.

quote]

Misschien wel het belangrijkste, klank? evenwichtig?, punch?, vol?, drukvol?, gedataileerd? of gewoon bouwen en we zien wel?

Ik heb vorige week een "test" 18" hybride gebouwd, fotootje plaats ik morgen.

----------


## Boi

> Misschien wel het belangrijkste, klank? evenwichtig?, punch?, vol?, drukvol?, gedataileerd? of gewoon bouwen en we zien wel?
> 
> Ik heb vorige week een "test" 18" hybride gebouwd, fotootje plaats ik morgen.



In 1ste instantie gaat het om een defenitie met een visie cq theorie voor een beoogde 18" hybryde kast, in 2de instantie om een ontwerp wat hieraan voldoet en in 3de instantie zal dan inderdaad klank, karakteristiek en bruikbaarheid van de kast te pas komen.

----------


## ivo

Klank moet je in het begin al bepalen, het zal je keuze van speaker bepalen. Een Ciare zal heel anders klinken dan een B&C.

----------


## Rademakers

Kun je daar wat dieper op in gaan?

Mvg Johan

----------


## Boi

Dat klopt ivo, maar we gaan er vanuit dat de 18sound speakers er in moeten kunnen. Dus in dit geval is de klank min of meer al bepaald.

----------


## extremebottens

> Klank moet je in het begin al bepalen, het zal je keuze van speaker bepalen. Een Ciare zal heel anders klinken dan een B&C.



Dat klopt, maar Ivo mag ik uit het feit dat je een proto hebt gebouwd opmaken dat je nog steeds erg gecharmeerd bent van de Hybride bas kast?

Ik ben benieuwd naar de foto´s!

En welk merk speaker gebruik jij?

Groeten,

Martin Ottens

----------


## extremebottens

> fotootje plaats ik morgen



We zijn benieuwd

Groetjes

----------


## ivo

Proefkastje van mdf.

----------


## extremebottens

Hallo Ivo,

Ziet er leuk uit, kun je nog iets meer zeggen over de hybride kast? Waar heb je rekening mee gehouden, wat van rendement behaal je met deze kast volgens de simulatie? Wat is de hoornlengte? Ik schat ongeveer 100cm als ik de tekening zo zie.

Als ik de laatste vouw zie van de hoorn (dus waar de speaker in bevestigd zit) doet deze geheel mee in het hoornverloop? Of als ik het anders omschrijf, mag je de gehele voor oppervlakte van de kast rekenen als mond van de hoorn? Omdat de hoek van de laatste vouw namelijk wel erg groot is.

Dit zijn dingen die ik me zo afvraag, anderen hebben vast nog wel wat meer vragen.

Maar het belangrijkst, hoe klonk de kast en hoe was de druk?


Groetjes

----------


## David21

> .




dat is wel zeer goed gebouwd voor een proefkastje!
op die manier zou ik het dus nooit voor mekaar krijgen..

----------


## ivo

> Hallo Ivo,
> 
> Ziet er leuk uit, kun je nog iets meer zeggen over de hybride kast? Waar heb je rekening mee gehouden, wat van rendement behaal je met deze kast volgens de simulatie? Wat is de hoornlengte? Ik schat ongeveer 100cm als ik de tekening zo zie.
> 
> Als ik de laatste vouw zie van de hoorn (dus waar de speaker in bevestigd zit) doet deze geheel mee in het hoornverloop? Of als ik het anders omschrijf, mag je de gehele voor oppervlakte van de kast rekenen als mond van de hoorn? Omdat de hoek van de laatste vouw namelijk wel erg groot is.
> 
> Dit zijn dingen die ik me zo afvraag, anderen hebben vast nog wel wat meer vragen.
> 
> Maar het belangrijkst, hoe klonk de kast en hoe was de druk?
> ...



De klank is, drukvol en gedetaileerd.

Ik begin van de week met nog een paar "proefkastjes" met verschilende afmetingen maar met dezelfde speaker om te kijken (luisteren) wat de verschilen voor invloed hebben op het geluid.

----------


## extremebottens

> Klank, drukvol, gedetaileerd.__________________



Dat is wel een heel kort antwoord :Smile:  

Wil je de rest voor jezelf houden? 

Groetjes

----------


## ivo

> Dat is wel een heel kort antwoord 
> 
> Wil je de rest voor jezelf houden? 
> 
> Groetjes



Ik heb wat toegevoegd, de rest hou ik verloopig voor mijzelf totdat ik het juist heb.

----------


## ivo

Als je benieuwd bent naar de klank ed, kom luisteren zou ik zeggen.

----------


## extremebottens

> Als je benieuwd bent naar de klank ed, kom luisteren zou ik zeggen.
> __________________



Is goed, ik woon toch in de buurt ja. Wanneer ben jij altijd op de zaak? iedere dag? of op afspraak? Heb doordeweeks wel wat tijd om langs te komen.

Groetjes.

----------


## ivo

> Is goed, ik woon toch in de buurt ja. Wanneer ben jij altijd op de zaak? iedere dag? of op afspraak? Heb doordeweeks wel wat tijd om langs te komen.
> 
> Groetjes.



Wat dacht je van Vrijdagmiddag.

----------


## extremebottens

> Wat dacht je van Vrijdagmiddag.



Geen probleem, zie ik je dan, tegen 14.00 uur een goed idee??

Groeten,

Martin Ottens

----------


## ivo

Ok, koffie is klaar.

----------


## extremebottens

mooi tot dan, babbelen we dan verder over de hybride hoornen en andere dingen.

Groetjes

----------


## michiel

> Proefkastje van mdf.



Probeer deze kast eens wat breeder (ik gok het nu op een 48-50 cm, ik denk dat je met 55-57 inwendig beter zit). Het lijkt dat de 18"er niet echt de ruimte krijgt, en dat gaat bij dit soort kasten ten kosten van het F3 punt en het rendement in het laagste bereik.

----------


## michiel

Als iedereen te spreken is over de klank, hoeft het niet te zijn dat het niet beter kan.

Ik heb meer van dit soort kasten gesimuleerd en ik merkte dat er toch wel wat ruimte nodig was voor de beste prestatie in het sublaag. Als je wat krap zit met de ruimte uit zich dit in een rendements verlies op en net boven je f3. Dat beetje extra output is dus gemakkelijk te winnen door iets aan breedte toe te voegen.
Daarnaast lijkt deze kast veel op een schets die ik ooit gemaakt heb, welke ik op 56.4 cm inwedig breed ontworpen had met 120 cm hoorn, hyperbolisch verloop.  Op de foto is goed te zien dat jij ook een hyperbolisch verloop toepast en indien de diepte overeen komt met mijn ontwerp kom je ook  heel dicht op de  120 cm hoorn lengte. 

Blader even terug naar pagina 3 voor een schets en simulatie plaatje van mijn ontwerp.

----------


## extremebottens

> Als iedereen te spreken is over de klank, hoeft het niet te zijn dat het niet beter kan.



Daar ben ik het volledig mee eens, wij doen het allemaal voor de klant (de meeste tenminste) en ik heb niet vaak een klant horen zeggen "ik vind de kwaliteit toch niet zo mooi" maar je hoort ze wel zeggen: "kan het niet harder?"

Het moet gewoon goed klinken maar het hoeft geen high end hifi te benaderen.

Daarbij vind ik de array systemen die ik op houseparty´s tegenkom ook niet zo super klinken, maar ze halen hun doel wel: 20.000 mensen van een hoop geluid voorzien.

Voor mij zijn onderstaande 3 punten erg belangrijk:

1. Een hoog rendement, een hoger rendement scheelt gewoon extra luidsprekers en versterkers meesjouwen en scheelt een hoop centen.

2. Een goede druk op afstand voor de grotere klussen en open lucht, en ik blijf erbij dat een hoorn systeem op afstand beter drukt dan een front geladen systeem, het heeft gewoonweg meer impact.

3. Kastafmetingen, ik ben niet vies van een wat grotere kast maar hier zijn de meningen over verdeeld. dit kun je zelf naar eigen wens aanpassen. Daarom is zelfbouw ook zo mooi.

Dus meer dan alleen klank is belangrijk.

Groeten,

Martin Ottens

----------


## Janbo

Wat misschien wel het allerbelangrijkste is: een hoop plezier! Zelf luidsprekers bouwen is gewoon leuk om te doen en om daar met elkaar mee bezig te zijn. Dat doe je voor jezelf, niet zozeer voor de klant die vindt omzet, afspraken nakomen, een scherpe huurprijs, gezelligheid, leuke muziek etc. veel belangrijker.

Verder is naar mijn mening de toepassing daarna het belangrijkste. Wat heeft het voor zin om steeds grote hoorns mee te slepen als je die maar bij 10% van je klussen nodig hebt? Als je inderdaad veel buiten staat en tenten doet kan het zinvol zijn en kom je met hoorns beter weg. Voor veel discotjes is het kleinere werk de hoofdmoot, een BR of eventueel hybride volstaat dan zeer goed.

Verder heb ik regelmatig klanten, buurtbewoners en politie-agenten die vragen mag het iets zachter. De vraag kan het harder kom ik zelden tegen, nog afgezien dat limiters vaak al een antwoord op deze vraag geven.

Ondertussen vraagt mijn rug: Mag het iets lichter?, mijn portemonee: Mag het iets goedkoper en mijn bus: Mag het iets kleiner?  :Smile: 

Een hybride baskast heeft zowel voor- als nadelen, maar is denk ik een mooi compromis tussen toepasbaarheid voor wat kleinere en grotere gelegenheden, gevoeligheid/rendement, kostprijs, formaat, handelbaarheid en ook klank

----------


## extremebottens

> Een hybride baskast heeft zowel voor- als nadelen, maar is denk ik een mooi compromis tussen toepasbaarheid voor wat kleinere en grotere gelegenheden, gevoeligheid/rendement, kostprijs, formaat, handelbaarheid en ook klank



En wat zijn die nadelen? Ben ik wel nieuwschierig naar? En zijn dat nadelen t.o.v. een hoorn of t.o.v. een basreflex?





> Ondertussen vraagt mijn rug: Mag het iets lichter?, mijn portemonee: Mag het iets goedkoper en mijn bus: Mag het iets kleiner?



Als je naar de portemonnee kijkt is een hoorn het slimst, meer rendement dus minder luidsprekers en versterkers, Als je naar de grootte van de bus kijkt maakt het niet uit als je basreflex of hoorn gebruikt, door het hogere rendement kun je één hoorn (die 2 x zo groot is) tegenover twee bassreflexkasten zetten (die weer net zo groot zijn als een hoorn).

Maar dan de rug, dan kun je beter voor basreflex kiezen, alhoewel wij de bassen (hoorngeladen) op wielen hebben en altijd voor het podium zetten.

Bovenstaand zijn de redenen dat ik nog steeds meer voor als nadelen zie aan een hoorn maar als een hybride nu qua efficiency en druk op afstand in de buurt komt van de hoorn dan zijn we allemaal gelukkig!!

Met vriendelijke groet,

Martin Ottens

----------


## michiel

> Voor mij zijn onderstaande 3 punten erg belangrijk:
> 
> 1. Een hoog rendement, een hoger rendement scheelt gewoon extra luidsprekers en versterkers meesjouwen en scheelt een hoop centen.



Een hoog rendement is anders dan een hoge max out put. Voor PA ben je vooral opzoek naar die hoge max, en het is dan mooi mee genomen als er wat minder vermogen nodig is. Gelukkig scheelt klasse D versterking al behoorlijk in de omvang en gewicht van de benodigde versterking, allleen je bank rekening is er minder gelukkig mee.
De afweging van rendement vs max output maakt je vooral in de fase dat de driver nog niet gekozen. Bij een gegeven driver is het wel zo dat elke dB dat het rendement hoger is, de output ook hoger is. 

Dus liever 95 dB 1 w/m en 125 dB max, als 100 dB 1w/m en 120 dB max. 

De afweging die je maakt is aan jou... Ik raad aan om meer aandacht te besteden aan de max belasting. In je kast ontwerp heb je een grote invloed op de slag van het membraam bij een gegeven belasting. En dat kan zeker invloed hebben op de mechanische belasting.  


Wat ik eerder zei over de hybride, door het breeder maken win je in rendement rond de f3, en verlies je niets daarboven. Dus output blijft gelijk maar je pakt meer sublaag... 
het enige wat je je zelf moet afvragen is of je die 10 cm extra breedte als een groot probleem ziet.

Ivo, welke driver heb je in die hybride gestoken? De hybride kast is vrij gevoelig voor de juiste driver.

----------


## extremebottens

> De afweging die je maakt is aan jou... Ik raad aan om meer aandacht te besteden aan de max belasting. In je kast ontwerp heb je een grote invloed op de slag van het membraam bij een gegeven belasting. En dat kan zeker invloed hebben op de mechanische belasting.



Tuurlijk houd ik ook rekening met de max belasting, hierbij kijk je toch om het simpel te zeggen naar de Xmax (in bijv. Hornresp) bij bijv. 1000W en dan ontwerp je zo dat deze niet boven de Xmax van de speaker komt?

Of zie ik iets over het hoofd?

Terugkomend op het rendement:





> Een hoog rendement is anders dan een hoge max out put. Voor PA ben je vooral opzoek naar die hoge max, en het is dan mooi mee genomen als er wat minder vermogen nodig is. Gelukkig scheelt klasse D versterking al behoorlijk in de omvang en gewicht van de benodigde versterking, allleen je bank rekening is er minder gelukkig mee.
> De afweging van rendement vs max output maakt je vooral in de fase dat de driver nog niet gekozen. Bij een gegeven driver is het wel zo dat elke dB dat het rendement hoger is, de output ook hoger is. 
> 
> Dus liever 95 dB 1 w/m en 125 dB max, als 100 dB 1w/m en 120 dB max.



Wanneer je beneden de Xmax blijft bij 1000W en je stuurt de set met 1000W aan dan kun je toch gewoon naar de SPL kijken bij 1000W input?

In mijn geval stuur ik per 18" 700W rms erin. Mijn versterker is 2x1400W @ 4ohm en deze gebruik ik op  4 18" speakers. De lichtgewicht versterkers van 2 x 2Kw zijn mij te duur en de 2 x 2Kw conventionele versterkers zijn mij te zwaar. Vooral als je bedenkt dat je speaker bij zijn maximale RMS vermogen minimaal 2dB verlies heeft door ontstane warmte. Dus waarom 1000W erin stoppen i.p.v. 700W als de max output gelijk is?? Zo denk ik erover.

Dus eigenlijk kan ik de diapragm displacement bij bijv. mijn ontwerp met 18LW1400 beter bekijken bij 700W per speaker. Dat zal voor mij de praktijk ook zijn.

Groetjes,

Martin Ottens

----------


## michiel

Met die 700 watt input zit je ook al op een flink verlies door power compressie. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Begrijp ik het goed en heb je al een driver die je wilt gebruiken (18LW1400)? Zoja dan is er weinig te doen naast het minimaliseren van de slag. Let wel even op de opgegeven Xmax, deze is behoorlijk positief opgenomen door 18 sound.

Achteraf gezien was mijn vorige reactie niet geheel op zijn plaats aangezien de woofer dus al gekozen is.

----------


## ivo

Prijs / kwaliteit, dit wordt door veel fabrikanten nagestreven en iedere fabrikant heb zo zijn eigen visie.
Voor zelfbouw is dit natuurlijk anders, de sky is de limit. Als je geen beperkingen in je financieen heb kan je inderdaad beter, waarom kijken we niet voor PHL speakers of precision devices? 
Ik hoor mensen zegen, ik heb dit of dat nog liggen, ik denk dat het ontwerp begin met een zorgvuldig uitgekozen merk/speaker wat de basis is voor een kast, dit hoef niet perse een duur merk te zijn maar wel een die bij je eigen ideeen aansluiten.

over de opmerking van Martin, dat klanten regelmatig vragen of het niet harder kan en nooit over de kwaliteit, met alle respect, dan denk ik dat er toch iets mis is met je set, ik hoor regelmatig, "wat een geluid, dit hadden wij niet verwacht, dit is zeker het mooiste geluid wat we tot nu toe hebben gehoord" . Ik kijk anders tegen geluid aan, niet vanaf de kant van verhuur maar van de kant van de klant, de klant staat een meter van de kasten af, als deze naar de oren grijpen is er iets mis. Ik heb de stelregel, laag vult de ruimte (70%) mid en hoog nemen de rest voor de rekening (20% - 10%). Te hard zit hem, meestal, in het mid hoog, bedenk maar, als je je laag uitzet en je moet met je toppen dezelfde zaal vullen hoeveel harder je moet gaan met je toppen en dan gaat het "schreeuwen" dus te hard.

Nu terug naar de hybride, wat zoek ik, een kast die 70% voor zijn rekening kan nemen, de zaal vult met laag maar niet te aanwezig (het laag moet niet "dichtslibben"), lichte druk op de maag/borst.
De kast mag best vermogen aankunnen, de hybriden die ik heb gebouwd kan een (trafo) 1100w / 8ohm hebben, zonder ongecontrolerde uitslagen te maken. Bij een minder vermogen klinkt de kast vol, en gedetaileerd.

Michel, ik ben het met je eens dat als ik de kast iets groter maak dat ik wat meer diepgang zou krijgen maar deze diepgang (onder de 50HZ) is voor mij ongewenst, daarnaast als ik de kasten per twee zou stacken zou dit een 2-4Hz winst opleveren, zonder mijn versterker te belasten.

Ik hoop dat ik mijn verhaal duidelijk heb gemaakt, het is alleen mijn idee.

----------


## ivo

Welke speaker(s) ik gebruik, ik heb verschilende merken geprobeert, RCF, B&C, Ciare en binnenkort meer, precision device, 18Sound. Zo weet ik dat in merken onderling veel klank verschil zit, logish, ik kan beter zeggen, welk klank verschil in de diverse merken zit.

----------


## luc2366

hoi Ivo, is er een bepaalde reden dat je geen Beyma gebruikt?

----------


## ivo

Nee, nog niet naar gekeken.

----------


## Boi

ik denk dat ik Ivo volledig gelijk geef met zijn visie over de kast en de klankkleur welke verschillende merken daarin weergeven, voor mij zou 40Hz wel gewenst zijn daar ik veel meer PA werk doe dan disco en dus wat minder maag/borst druk wens, maar wel een voelbare kick als deze een keer stevig ingetrapt word of een contrabass waar een R'nR knaap stevig aan staat te plukken.
Ben ook even bezig geweest met hornresp en een kast met een hoornlengte van 148cm, maar ik kwam niet tot een bevredigend resultaat met bovengenoemde 18sound speakers, wel een leuke strakke bassmid tot een 180Hz maar in het echte laag erg slecht.

----------


## michiel

> Zo weet ik dat in merken onderling veel klank verschil zit, logish, ik kan beter zeggen, welk klank verschil in de diverse merken zit.



De klank van een bepaalde kast wordt bepaald door de driver en het ontwerp. Als het goed is, klinkt de kast niet. Elk geluid wat de kast toevoegd of weg haalt van het originele signaal is ongewenst. Speakers moeten geluid kunnen reproduceren zonder zelf geluid te produceren. 
Klank kleur kan soms positief uit pakken. Een flinke piek in de mid bass doet vermoeden dat het strak klinkt als je een stevig house plaatje draait, maar bij de 'subtielere' muziek hoor je dat er iets niet klopt.

Als je van verschillende merken de top modellen in een voor die driver ontworpen BR zet dan zul je weinig tot geen verschil horen. Het verschil wat je hoort zal waarschijnlijk zijn dat kast A tot 30 Hz vlak is en kast B tot 60 Hz.

----------


## ivo

Elk merk heeft een eigen visie op geluid. Verschillen in bv het maken van een conus, geperst of luchtgedroogt, geeft wel degelijk klank verschil, ook het coaten van een conus geeft klankverschil. 

Uiteindelijk gaat het erom hoe een klant het geluid ervaart, een klant luistert niet op een manier zoals "wij" doen, een bult hier of een dip daar inreseert hem niet, de klant weet het niet te plaatsen, wel ervaart de klant een prettig geluid of niet, ongeacht een mooi verloop of niet.

Naruurlijk proberen "wij" een recht verloop te krijgen, in de praktijk kom het hier niet op aan, een ruimte beinvloed het verloop ook, uiteindelijk gaat het erom hoe het klink.

----------


## ivo

> De klank van een bepaalde kast wordt bepaald door de driver en het ontwerp. Als het goed is, klinkt de kast niet. Elk geluid wat de kast toevoegd of weg haalt van het originele signaal is ongewenst.



Er zijn merken die hier positief gebruik van maken.

----------


## extremebottens

> over de opmerking van Martin, dat klanten regelmatig vragen of het niet harder kan en nooit over de kwaliteit, met alle respect, dan denk ik dat er toch iets mis is met je set, ik hoor regelmatig, "wat een geluid, dit hadden wij niet verwacht, dit is zeker het mooiste geluid wat we tot nu toe hebben gehoord" . Ik kijk anders tegen geluid aan, niet vanaf de kant van verhuur maar van de kant van de klant, de klant staat een meter van de kasten af, als deze naar de oren grijpen is er iets mis.



Eerlijk gezegd krijg ik nooit de reactie: "Dit is zeker het mooiste geluid wat we tot nu toe hebben gehoord" maar ik heb ook nooit klachten over de geluidskwaliteit. Ook heb ik nooit mensen met vingers in de oren voor mijn luidsprekers staan.

Wat ik bedoelde met mijn uitspraak is dat mensen alleen vragen/opmerkingen hebben over volume, ik heb nog nooit gehad dat mensen zeiden dat de kwaliteit niet goed is, daar wordt door de gemiddelde klant ook niet zo op gelet. Vakgenoten vragen altijd wel wat van set het is en dat het wel goed klinkt, die komen tijdens de klus altijd wel even babbelen.

Over die 18LW1400 en 18W1000, hier heb ik per type 4 stuks van liggen, dus voor snel een proto bouwen kunnen deze speakers worden gebruikt. Maar als een andere speaker veel betere resultaten oplevert dan moet je natuurlijk niet vasthouden aan deze speakers.

Groeten,

Martin Ottens

----------


## extremebottens

> [FONT=Arial]Geluid plant zich onder normale omstandigheden voort met ca. 34 cm per milliseconde. Het geluid dat aan de achterkant van de speaker wordt afgestraald komt dus met vertraging aan de voorkant aan wat een onuitwisbare delay in het geluid brengt.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial]Daarnaast geeft dit een acoustische kortsluiting rond de frequentie waarvan de golflengte gelijk is aan de hoornlengte. Dit geeft een zogenaamde dip in de frequentierespons.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial]Of dit goed klinkt is meer een kwestie van smaak/mening. Vooral veel reaggae systemen blijven er bij. Er zijn ook veel mensen die overstappen in de loop der tijd. De glijbaan bestaat dan ook al langer als veel andere hedendaagse ontwerpen. Mede doordat er nu meer systemen zijn is de populatie uitgedund.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial]Citaat:
> De Disco100 is eigenlijk een mengsel van een gewone bassreflex kast en een hoorn gelade kast 
> Klinkt als een hybride, waar het topic van extremebottens over gaat.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial]Mvg Johan[/FONT]



Heren, dat bovenstaand optreed is een feit, kunnen we niets aan veranderen, in principe is een glijbaan toch ook een hybride? alleen de hoorn is iets langer misschien dat dit het verschil maakt.

Maar goed, moeten we in het ontwerp ook rekening houden met bovenstaand effect? Door middel van iets wat wij in ons achterhoofd moeten houden waar bijv. Hornresp geen rekening mee houd?

Groeten,

Martin Ottens

----------


## extremebottens

Zo 3 reacties van mij achter elkaar maar moet dit even kwijt:





> Met die 700 watt input zit je ook al op een flink verlies door power compressie.



Wat bedoel je hiermee michiel? En kan ik hier iets aan veranderen? Of kun je hier alleen iets aan doen door andere luidsprekers te kiezen die misschien minder last hebben van power compressie? 

En ontstaat powercompressie alleen door ontstane warmte in de spoel? of heeft het ook met de stijfheid van de conus te maken?

Ik spreek namelijk nog wel eens iemand (een `echte vak idioot!` die ik ken van een project dat ik leid, maar wel helemaal leip van audio), Wiebe van Stanmax Audio en Stanmax engineering die mij iedere keer probeert te overtuigen dat PHL het enige merk is dat goede speakers maakt en dan vooral omdat de conus zo hard is en niet vervormd ook niet bij zware belasting en PHL het beste energie om kunnen zetten in geluid.

Wat ik dan raar vind is dat je dit niet terug kunt vinden in de specs en wat ik erg jammer vind is dat PHL geen grafieken met responsies bekend maakt.

By the way, Wiebe is helemaal tegen hoornsystemen!, hij zegt dat het fasedraait en dat je geen goede koppeling krijgt tussen de verschillende frequentie banden en bijbehorende verschillende hoornen. Hier hebben we dus ook altijd discussies over maar hij zegt altijd, bouw gewoon basreflex kasten met PHL erin dat blaast alles voorbij! (ik ben het niet altijd met hem eens maar we hebben wel leuke discussies).

Volgens mij sluit dit wel aan bij bovenstaande discussies over verschillende merken luidsprekers.

Groetjes,

Martin Ottens

----------


## Boi

Euhhh........., 
als je het goed bekijkt is de al oude glijbaan de oervader van de hybride kast zoals we hem hier met z'n alle bespreken, pak de glijbaan pers hem een 30 to 40cm lager trek hem iets dieper uit en laat de speaker ook wat schuin naar beneden zakken en wat blijft er over........... juist de tse kast.
En volgens mij is een PHL systeem ook beter. Misschien iets lager in zijn spl maar draagt wel lekkerder.

----------


## Janbo

In grote lijnen lijkt het er een beetje op. De hybride heeft echter een veel grotere achterkamer waardoor de directe straling van de speaker ook lagere frequenties weergeeft. Bij de glijbaan komen de lagere frequenties volledig uit de hoorn tot zover deze ze kan weergeven.

Helemaal vergelijkbaar zijn ze volgens mij dus zeker niet, en dat geldt zeker voor het formaat/de handelbaarheid.

Enneh.... wie heeft een PHL BR naast een TSE gehoord?  :Wink:

----------


## extremebottens

> Enneh.... wie heeft een PHL BR naast een TSE gehoord?



Ik niet, maar bedoel je dan de door ivo nagebouwde TSE Sub? Van die klant die toen ook op de meeting bij iven was?

Originele TSE Subs, wordt wat lastiger denk ik?

Wat zit er origineel in de TSE Sub en wat heeft Ivo gebruikt?

Zijn er mensen hier op het forum met PHL geladen speakers? Anders moet ik eens overleggen met Wiebe.

Ik vind ze gewoonweg te prijzig om te gebruiken, 4 stuks 7090, de watervaste versie kost mij gewoon 1800,00 euro ex BTW!

En waar ik ook mee zit is de hoge Qts van 0,30 dus kan ik ze niet gebruiken voor hoornprojecten, of zie ik dit verkeerd?

Hoe zal deze PHL in een Hybride presteren? en waar zullen de verschillen zitten in vergelijking met bijv een eighteen sound of B&C? Behalve dan de klank?

Groeten,

Martin Ottens

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> By the way, Wiebe is helemaal tegen hoornsystemen!, hij zegt dat het fasedraait en dat je geen goede koppeling krijgt tussen de verschillende frequentie banden en bijbehorende verschillende hoornen. Hier hebben we dus ook altijd discussies over maar hij zegt altijd, bouw gewoon basreflex kasten met PHL erin dat blaast alles voorbij! (ik ben het niet altijd met hem eens maar we hebben wel leuke discussies).



Als ie t zo heeft op fase ... heeft ie ooit wel eens gekeken naar het fasegedrag van een basreflex kast ?? Dat is pas een puinhoop. Een hoorn heeft in zijn werkingsgebied namelijk een beter fasegedrag dan een basreflex kast.

En over het fasedraaien ... een 'HP/LP filter' heeft altijd een fasedraaiing. Het maakt weinig uit of dat filter akoestisch (hoorn) of elektrisch is. Dus ja, een hoorn zal per definitie een draaiing aan de boven en onderkant hebben. Maar kijk eens naar frontloaded kast en filter die maar eens af aan de bovenkant en onderkant. Wat zie je dan? 

Wel heeft hij gelijk dat de aansluiting tussen de verschillende freq. banden (veel) makkelijker te realiseren is met frontloaded speakers. Bij hoorns is het lastiger, je moet namelijk meerdere 'filters' op elkaar laten aansluiten, maar als de akoestische filtercurves goed op elkaar afgestemd zijn, dan ben je een heel eind.

----------


## Janbo

De kans dat iemand een PHL BR naast een TSE heeft gehoord lijkt mij nihil, was ook een beetje ironisch bedoeld Eerst luisteren, dan oordelen zou ik zeggen. Elk systeem en elke speaker is een compromis, het gaat om het voor jou best passende compromis. Daarin zal de persoonlijke voorkeur een heeeeele belangrijke rol spelen.

Waarom zou een speaker met een Qts van 0,3 overigens niet geschikt zijn voor een hoorn? Er zijn veel meer parameters die meespelen, onder meer een flinke BL en een stabiele konus. De Ciare uit de punisher heeft een Qts van 0,38 en blijkt heel geschikt te zijn voor een hoorn

----------


## ivo

Waarom vergelijken? Je kies een systeem omdat je gecharmeerd bent van de klank, niet omdat iets harder gaat. Vergelijk heeft geen enkele zin, ik vind de klank lekker van een hybride of deze nu harder gaat dan een PHL of niet.

----------


## extremebottens

> Waarom vergelijken? Je kies een systeem omdat je gecharmeerd bent van de klank, niet omdat iets harder gaat. Vergelijk heeft geen enkele zin, ik vind de klank lekker van een hybride of deze nu harder gaat dan een PHL of niet.



Ivo, iederen heeft zo zijn eigen eisen en wensen, bij jou is dat de klank en niet het rendement en de max spl. Hier moet je iedereen ook vrij in laten qua keuze, daarom vind ik jouw uitspraak hierboven ook niet echt gepast:

"Je kies een systeem omdat je gecharmeerd bent van de klank, niet omdat iets harder gaat"

Als je er voor in de plaats zet "ik kies een systeem omdat ik gecha.... enzo." Dan is het juist.

Ik wil een goede klank maar vind grootte van de kasten, rendement e.d. ook erg belangrijk en zo hieft ieder zijn eisen.

En jij maakt een vergelijking:

- Hybride 
- en PHL

Dat is een foute vergelijking, een PHL is een speaker. Als je nu een hybride maakt met een PHL Speaker en deze vergelijkt met een Hybride met bijv. Eighteen sound dan zou je goed kunnen vergelijken. En dan ben ik wel benieuwd als de PHL speaker nu zoveel toevoegd.

Groetjes,

Martin Ottens

----------


## michiel

Voordat je weet hoe een systeem klinkt moet je luisteren... Welke klank jou het meest bevalt blijkt uit een verglijk. Best logisch lijkt me.
Als klank voor jou de doorslag gevende factor is, is verglijken in de praktijk het enige middel om te bepalen welk systeem de meeste indruk op jou maakt.

----------


## ivo

> Ivo, iederen heeft zo zijn eigen eisen en wensen, bij jou is dat de klank en niet het rendement en de max spl. Hier moet je iedereen ook vrij in laten qua keuze, daarom vind ik jouw uitspraak hierboven ook niet echt gepast:







> Als je er voor in de plaats zet "ik kies een systeem omdat ik gecha.... enzo." Dan is het juist.



Terug grijpend op een post van Martin (jou)





> http://www.seeburg.net/TSE_Sub_Datenbl_engl.pdf
> 
> Hier het datablad van de TSE Sub. 
> 
> Even terugkomend op de eisen die *wij* stellen aan de hybride sub, bij de TSE sub wordt gesproken over "SPL 1W/1M 103dB" en een "usable range: 40Hz - 180Hz".
> Met vriendelijke groet,
> 
> Martin Ottens



Niet iedereen is het hier mee eens, ik bijvoorbeeld.
Ik had inderdaad vergeten dat er mensen zijn die kwaliteit, van het geluid, niet belangrijk vinden en alleen maar dB willen draaien.

Wat ik bedoel met vergelijk heeft geen zin, is niet dat de hybride het lekkerst klink maar dat er een topic over een hybride aan de gang is die een eigen klank heb, deze is niet te vergelijken met een PHL-basreflex.
Je/jij/ik/wij zou(den) een aantal hybrides met elkaar moeten vergelijken met een aantal merken/type speakers.

----------


## extremebottens

> Je/jij/ik/wij zou(den) een aantal hybrides met elkaar moeten vergelijken met een aantal merken/type speakers.



Praten we morgen wel over, kijken wat de mogelijkheden zijn maar lijkt me een goed plan. En over de kwaliteit van geluid discussie, het is niet zo dat ik kwaliteit niet belangrijk vind maar jij (Ivo) vind het belangrijker, ieder zo zijn keus. Het is goed dat er verschillen zijn. 

Wij babbelen morgen wel verder joh, Groetjes en tot morgen.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Martin Ottens

----------


## extremebottens

Terugkomend op de hybride, ik kom net bij Ivo vandaan en moet zeggen, de Hybride klinkt overtuigend (Ivo zijn versie), en er worden ook nog verbeteringen doorgevoerd!! Veel belovend dus.

Maar terugkomend op het ontwerpen van de Hybride hoorn, de variabelen waar ik nog wat moeite mee heb qua invoer bij een backloaded horn zijn ATC en de "Path length difference" die je moet invoeren wanneer je de functie back horn aanklikt.

Hoe bepaal je deze vanuit een getekende kast? en hoe kun je deze waarden terugbrengen naar een kastontwerp? En houden jullie de door hornresp aangegeven "Path length difference"  aan of voer je zelf hier een andere waarde in?

Met vriendelijke groet,

Martin Ottens

----------


## extremebottens

Nog even een toevoeging aan bovenstaande post:

Kan de "Path Length difference in cm" ook kleiner zijn dan de hoornlengte?? Dit levert namelijk veel mooiere resultaten op!! Probeer maar eens.

Default staat hij op: 

"Default difference is the sum of the throat chamber and horn axial lengths"

Iemand hier een idee over? (zie ook mijn bovenstaande post!)

Met vriendelijke groet,

Martin Ottens

----------


## extremebottens

Hallo,

*I*n ontwerpen als de TSE Sub maar ook zoals Ivo bezig is met zijn Hybride kasten staat de direct afstralende driver onder een hoek (ik gok ongeveer 30 tot 45 graden).

Maakt het uit voor de werking van het "direct afstralen" onder welke hoek deze driver staat of wordt hij gewoon geplaatst in het hoornverloop en bepaald dat de hoek?

*@Michiel*, om terug te komen op mijn vraag een post hierboven over de "Path Length difference in cm", volgens mij heb jij deze in jouw ontwerp op 0cm staan als ik zo naar jouw AJHorn invoergegevens kijk. Kijkend naar je plot heb ik ook het vermoeden dat deze op 0 cm staat.

Groetjes,

Martin Ottens

----------


## extremebottens

Heren en Dames,

Nog even over de Path length difference:

Hi Martin,

Thanks for your interest in Hornresp.  As far as the simulation model is concerned,
there is no theoretical reason why the path length difference cannot be less than
the horn axial length - it really just depends upon the reference point at which the
direct radiation and horn output are considered to combine.

Although not recommended, if the direct radiator side of the diaphragm is located
within a folded horn some distance from the mouth, then the path length difference
will certainly be less than the horn axial length.

The Hornresp Help file states that the direct radiator cannot be located inside the
horn mouth - this is simply to avoid the possibility of results being affected by
the unintentional horn loading of the direct radiator side of the diaphragm.

Hope this helps.

Kind regards,

David

antwoord van david macbean

----------


## extremebottens

Niemand een idee over de path length difference?

Dit is een beetje lastig als we een hybride willen ontwerpen maar niet weten hoe om te gaan met de input gegevens? toch? of zie ik dit verkeerd?

Zie voor meer info mijn post hieronder en een paar posts terug.

Groetjes,

Martin Ottens

----------


## Rademakers

> Niemand een idee over de path length difference?



Ik denk dat er maar heel weinig mensen anders over denken als McBean, dus in feite heb je het antwoord al?

Mvg Johan

----------


## extremebottens

> it really just depends upon the reference point at which the
> direct radiation and horn output are considered to combine.
> 
> Although not recommended, if the direct radiator side of the diaphragm is located
> within a folded horn some distance from the mouth, then the path length difference
> will certainly be less than the horn axial length.







> Ik denk dat er maar heel weinig mensen anders over denken als McBean, dus in feite heb je het antwoord al?



Ja dat is waar maar ik vind het zo raar dat je dan zo'n belabberde output krijgt. Daarbij komt ook nog eens dat Macbean nu spreekt over een kleinere afstand dan de hoornlengte maar hornresp rekent default ook de lengte in de achterkamer mee, als je daarvanuit gaat dan moet je de driver wel heel erg ver in de hoorn stoppen om een kleinere distance te krijgen dan de hoornlengte?

Maar ik blijf erbij als je het dus volgens de regels doet dan krijg je een responsie die piekt voor de 100Hz en al voor de 100Hz minstens 6dB is gedaald. Dit is toch echt niet wat je wilt! En het lijkt me ook raar als fabrikanten zoals die van de TSE Sub een sub op de markt brengen met zo'n responsie.

Ik zal deze week wel even een plot online zetten om mijn verhaal wat duidelijker te maken.

Groeten,

Martin Ottens

----------


## Rademakers

> als je daarvanuit gaat



Dat moet je dus niet doen. Je ziet hoe het model er in de schematic diagram uitziet (unfolded hoorn), je ziet dan waarschijnlijk ook dat jouw ontwerp daar totaal niet op lijkt. Je simuleert jouw ontwerp dus gebruik dan ook de parameters uit jouw ontwerp.

Voor de volledigheid: Stel je hebt een 18" die tot op 5 cm van de rand in de hybride hoorn verwerkt zit (TSE-alike). Uitgaande van het middelpunt van de 18" op 22,5 cm zal een hoorn met een LRC kleiner dan 22,5 + 5 cm al voldoen. 





> Hoe bepaal je deze vanuit een getekende kast? en hoe kun je deze waarden terugbrengen naar een kastontwerp?



Een lijn trekken tussen voor en achterkant van het membraan via de hoorn en opmeten.





> Maakt het uit voor de werking van het "direct afstralen" onder welke hoek deze driver staat of wordt hij gewoon geplaatst in het hoornverloop en bepaald dat de hoek?



Gewoonlijk wordt de driver in het laatste stuk van de hoorn geplaatst. 

Voor een typische baskast/sub zijn alle golflengtes groot t.o.v het membraan en stralen daardoor omnidirectioneel af. De vervorming die de luidspreker afstraalt bestaat uit hogere frequenties, waarvan een gedeelte zich wel laat directioneren. De perceptie hiervan is dus wel direct afhankelijk van de hoek. De mate van invloed volgt uit een waslijstje van secundaire (en de primaire) voorwaarden/omstandigheden.

Kort door de bocht gezien maakt het dus niet uit maar heeft het wel invloed  :Wink:  





> Ik zal deze week wel even een plot online zetten om mijn verhaal wat duidelijker te maken



Goed idee.

Mvg Johan

----------


## extremebottens

Ik heb even een plot gemaakt, een Hybride met een hoornlengte van 100cm een mond zo groot als het frontoppervlak van de kast (3200cm^2) en een hals van 600. Gebruikte driver is de 18LW1400.

Ik heb ook andere afmetingen, liters e.d. geprobeerd en ook andere speakers maar in de basis zie je iedere keer de onderstaande responsie terug met enige afwijking wanneer je speelt met de maten. Maar zoals ik al zei een redelijk vlakke responsie met een Path difference ongeveer gelijk aan de hoorn is niet mogelijk.

Zie onderstaande plot waar ik 3 verschillende path length differences heb aangegeven. Maar uit bovenstaande discussies en het verhaal van Mcbean zal de path difference van 1cm (die het mooiste resultaat geeft) wel niet mogelijk zijn.



Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie reacties.

@michiel, ik ben ook erg benieuwd waar jij de path difference op hebt staan bij jouw plot (volgens mij op 0cm en is dat wel mogelijk?)

Groetjes

----------


## Boi

Zoals al gezegd, ik kwam niet echt tot een bevredigend resultaat met de 18sound speakers, mijn plotjes zagen er ook zo ongeveer uit.

----------


## extremebottens

> Zoals al gezegd, ik kwam niet echt tot een bevredigend resultaat met de 18sound speakers, mijn plotjes zagen er ook zo ongeveer uit.



Ik heb het ook met verschillende speakers van B&C en Precision Devices gesimuleerd en vond het ook nog niet echt bevredigend.

Maar misschien heb je er niet veel last van dat na 80Hz een afval in responsie optreed richting de 100Hz? Ik vond de Hybrides bij Ivo namelijk wel goed klinken en lekker drukkend.

Maar goed heb ook weer een reactie van McBean terug, zie hieronder, het lijkt er wel op dat die dippen wel kloppen! We zullen het maar moeten accepteren. Het gaat dus wel degelijk om de afstand tussen voorkant en achterkant membraan waar faseverschillen gaan optreden en waar een lelijke dip uit voort kan komen.

Antwoord Macbean:

Hi Martin,

The path length difference is the acoustic distance between the back and front sides
of the driver diaphragm.  For a back-loaded horn system this distance is normally
approximately equal to the horn length.  I am not aware of any practical design that
would have a 1 cm path length difference.

The reason for the smoother response with a 1 cm theoretical distance is because
such a small value effectively eliminates frequency-dependent phase differences
between the front and rear outputs, avoiding interference cancellation effects which
cause deep periodic dips in the response.

Kind regards,

David


Met vriendelijke groet,

Martin Ottens

----------


## peumel

Hoi Allemaal,

Ik ben dit verhaal al een poos aan het volgen.

Heb zelf een paar van deze kasten laten bouwen door Frans via marktplaats.

Het viel mij op dat deze kast in de hoek recht achter de speaker geen schuine geleidings plank heeft en ook niet aan de achterwand v/d hoorn zijde.
Dit lijkt mij wel nodig toch?

Vast vriendelijk bedankt.

Martin

----------


## MusicXtra

De laatste reactie in dit verhaal is ruim 4 :EEK!:  jaar oud, succes met volgen zou ik zeggen. :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------

